

Which loads faster? Pit websites against each other. - mikexstudios
http://whichloadsfaster.com/

======
mikexstudios
Here's the associated blog post from the developer:
[http://onecreativeblog.com/post/781952553/announcing-
whichlo...](http://onecreativeblog.com/post/781952553/announcing-
whichloadsfaster)

------
known
<http://google.com> 2.7 × faster (1198 ms / 3191 ms) than <https://google.com>

~~~
bad_alloc
Pretty much the same with google.de/google.de (36%), my blog (52%) and
xkcd.com (44%). This killed it for me actually. Another observation is that
the right window is always faster at my end. Can anybody else confirm this?

------
aston
Dunno if this holds up for others, but Bing is substantially faster than
Google's homepage to load, even with all of the crazy graphics... Impressive.

~~~
parallax7d
Due to the distribution of servers, and the way data is routed about the
internet, i would imagine it would be different for everyone.

------
unshift
looks interesting, but serial should be the default mode.

~~~
onecreativenerd
You might be right. I considered that, but it doesn't have as much of an
impact factor on the user, which is really important for getting the word out
about performance (why the site exists in the first place).

I probably doesn't matter too much as long as you have a ~3Mbps connection or
higher (see Mike Belshe's "Effective Bandwidth of HTTP" graph on
[http://www.belshe.com/2010/05/24/more-bandwidth-doesnt-
matte...](http://www.belshe.com/2010/05/24/more-bandwidth-doesnt-matter-
much/)) because the TCP transmission rate can't ramp up high enough on each
object to saturate the connection. It's possible, however that the objects
will interact with each other by causing differing queueing latency and
possibly loss in the bottleneck router and by changing the order of scheduler
events on the client OS. Also, it may be better subject the two pages to the
same network conditions (at least in the last mile) while they're loading,
esp. on mobile.

------
ck2
The reporting and accuracy is wrong.

I clearly see Bing loading images AFTER the timer has stopped.

This is just timing the main html, it's wrong.

~~~
onecreativenerd
I believe Bing loads images asynchronously after the DOM content has loaded.

------
ThomPete
Bing is faster on mine (FF)

On others it's google that is faster (They use Chrome)

So browsers seems to affect it too.

------
poundy
This uses iframes to pit websites against each other. Twitter breaks out of
iframes and so do other websites.

~~~
marknutter
Any idea how to prevent this from happening? Google seems to have figured it
out in their google images iframes, but I can't for the life of me figure out
how they did it.

~~~
user24
It looks like google parse the page serverside to detect break out of frames
scripts. Here's a manually engineered example - I searched for a demo of a
break out of frames script and forced the URL into a google images request:

[http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.internet.c...](http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.internet.com/icom_includes/footers/img/icom_logo_qsfooter.png&imgrefurl=http://javascript.internet.com/navigation/manual-
frame-break-
demo.html&usg=__nA7P9hJ3tihz2fLto_VlTZ96K2M=&h=891&w=883&sz=234&hl=en&start=1&itbs=1&tbnid=IYlLzX-w4vX2AM:&tbnh=146&tbnw=145&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfoo%26hl%3Den%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1)

THe page just displays a "you are being redirected" message straight away, so
it must be detected at the server level. Smart.

~~~
user24
Having said that, if you look at a genuine result from twitter:

[http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://a1.twimg.com/p...](http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/108462666/home_sscredits_bigger.jpg&imgrefurl=http://twitter.com/homeproject&usg=__gzb2ICTasTI-R6GrhHpOIfNxoVs=&h=3780&w=2835&sz=442&hl=en&start=1&itbs=1&tbnid=_uftMx2399b4tM:&tbnh=150&tbnw=113&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsite:twitter.com%26hl%3Den%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1)

google doesn't detect or stop that breaking out of frames. But maybe twitter
are just managing to avoid detection by google's code..

The code on that page is:

    
    
        	<script type="text/javascript">
    	//<![CDATA[
    	if (window.top !== window.self) {document.write = "";window.top.location = window.self.location; setTimeout(function(){document.body.innerHTML='';},1);window.self.onload=function(evt){document.body.innerHTML='';};}
    	//]]>
    	</script>
    
    

which doesn't seem like it would be too hard to detect.

------
j_baker
Here's one I didn't expect: HN loads 5.5x faster than reddit.

~~~
jedberg
Yeah, I would have put HN at least 10x faster. ;)

------
SkyMarshal
Very cool idea. Could play with this for hours.

------
vijaydev
neatly done and pretty useful.

------
rouli
very cool!

